# möchte mir einen pc zusammenstellen - habe keine erfahrung!



## antinutzername (4. Juli 2004)

hallo,

ich möchte mir selbst einen pc zusammenstellen. bevor es an den kauf der einzelteile geht, bräuchte ich aber noch einige informationen um optimal einkaufen zu können. (--> nichts großartiges, dachte an duron mit 1,6ghz, 40-60mb festplatte, 256ddr, grafikkarte relativ unrelevant, ....)
was gilt es zu beachten, wie stimme ich die teile aufeinander ab (was für komponenten benötige ich alles?), wo sollte ich die teile am besten (günstigsten) kaufen etc.
kann mir jemand helfen o. kennt ihr links die anfänger ein wenig auf dem hin zu ersten "selbstbau"-pc begleiten?

danke im vorraus

grüße,
ben


----------



## danielmueller (4. Juli 2004)

Pc zusammenstellen mein Lieblingsthema  

Hm also ich kann dir also Schop http://www.mindfactory.de nennen billiger gehts nicht jedenfalls nicht mit einem Konfigurator.
Wie groß ist denn ungefähr dein Budgett dann kann ich dir was spezielles zusammenstellen und was wirst du mit dem PC machen wollen? 

Aus der Beschreibung entnehme ich bis jetzt das du einfach nur einen günstigen Office PC haben möchtest deshalb habe ich mich mal rangemacht.
Naja also in deinem Fall würde ich dir raten deine Anforderungen doch etwas höher zu setzen Arbeitsspeicher würde ich anstatt 256 mindestens 512 nehmen weil du das später merken wirst. Beim Prozesser  würde ich schon einen etwas schnelleren nehmen davon abgesehen gibt es bei mindfactory überhaupt keinen Langsameren Prozzi als 2200+ . Wie dem auch sei ich wusste nicht ob du ein DVD Laufwerk benötigst deswegen bin ich von einem CD Laufwerk und einem CD-Brenner ausgegangen:

ATX Midi 3RS Neon Light Design black
ASRock K7S8X-E, Sockel A Rev.3.0
Netzteil ATX Levicom SPS-350XB-P
AMD Athlon XP 2200+ 1800MHz Box
80GB Excelstor ESJ680, 2MB
LG GCR-8523B 52fach, bulk
64MB Sapphire Radeon 9200SE LiteRTL
LiteOn LTR52327S-20C 52x32x52x schw
DDR-RAM 256MB PC333 CL2.5 Infineon
Montage & Test


Gesamtpreis: 428,36 EUR

Fazit: Für Office langt diese Konfiguration jedoch würde ich an deiner stelle ca 550€ investieren da du dann ein ausgewogeneres System bekommst. Mit dem von mir genannten System ist wirklich nur Office und eventuell surfen drinn.


----------



## RealSucker (6. Juli 2004)

ATX Midi 3RS Neon Light Design black --> OK

ASRock K7S8X-E, Sockel A Rev.3.0 --> MSI oder der große Bruder von ASRock sind um einiges unkomplizierter und besser (bei gutem Preis)

Netzteil ATX Levicom SPS-350XB-P --> OK

AMD Athlon XP 2200+ 1800MHz Box --> OK oder "2400+" + Arctic Cooling Copper Silent

80GB Excelstor ESJ680, 2MB --> Lieber was Richtiges wie z.B. die "80GB Samsung SP0802N, 2MB" oder Hitachi

LG GCR-8523B 52fach, bulk --> Wozu ein CD-Laufwerk, wenn ein CD-Brenner? (Burn On Fly ist eh "unsicherer"!)

64MB Sapphire Radeon 9200SE LiteRTL --> Für den Office-Bereich OK

LiteOn LTR52327S-20C 52x32x52x schw --> OK

DDR-RAM 256MB PC333 CL2.5 Infineon --> Wie gesagt, lieber gleich 512 MB, ansonsten OK

Ich kann dir eine Community empfehlen. Da wirst du einiges lernen. Aber ich rate dir dringends davon ab selbst einen PC zusammen zu bauen, wenn du keine Ahnung davon hast.
Dann helfen dir auch keine Communitys mehr was, weil sie "Selbst Schuld!" sagen werden, wenn du nicht weisst wie es geht und es trotzdem machst. Ich war zum Beispiel bevor ich meinen ersten PC zusammengebaut habe lange bei http://www.teccentral.de unterwegs und habe so sehr viel über Hardware erfahren und konnte dementsprechend alles ohne Probleme zusammenbauen! (Mein erster selbstgebauter PC hatte eine Wasserkühlung!)


----------



## danube (6. Juli 2004)

Warum kaufst du dir nicht einfach ein komplettsystem? Das bekommst du doch schon für n Appel und n Ei und du hast kein Stress mit dem zusammenbauen


----------



## fluessig (6. Juli 2004)

@ REalsucker OT: Aber lustig: Mein erster PC brauchte keine Kühlung 

Es geht nichts über selber bauen. Wenn man sich vorher etwas informiert, kann man's schon nicht total in den Sand setzen. 
Bei meinen ersten Versuchen gab's noch keine Communitys, da auch kein Internet verbreitet war. Ich hab alles von nem Freund gelernt, der mir gesagt hat, wie ichs jetzt einbauen soll.


----------



## RealSucker (6. Juli 2004)

Ich wollte ihm mit der Wasserkühlung nur klar machen, dass man dort auch kompliziertere Sachen verstehen und so selbst machen kann.
Um die Wasserkühlung selbst ging es mir gar nicht!

Du hast es von einem Freund gelernt und damals war das Internet noch nicht so verbreitet, also kann man deinen Freund als Informationsquelle hier einer Community gleich setzen!
Ich hatte keine Freunde, die das konnten und er anscheinend auch nicht, sonst würde er nicht so schreiben!


----------



## danielmueller (6. Juli 2004)

Hm Komplettsystem könnte man hier wirklich in Erwägung ziehen. Kannst dir ja einfach mal auf http://www.snogard.de ein System aussuchen und hier posten.


----------

